# [error] emerge world, problemi xorg-server-1.3.0 con xfce4

## effeuno

Dopo aver eseguito emerge -vuDn world, e aver fatto l'aggiornamento a xorg-server-1.3.0-r1 mi compare il problema,  che avevo gia' postato,  del logout impossibile sotto xfce4.

Ovvero: non posso uscire da xfce4 ne' con logout, ne' con CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE.

Tutto va in crash e devo riavviare.

Risolto con....

1. il downgrade alla versione precedente: emerge -1uavD =xorg-server-1.2.0-r3

2. successiva compilazione del driver della scheda video del mio notebook: emerge xf86-video-siliconmotion)

Tutto torna al suo posto!!!!

Domanda: ad ogni aggiornamneto di world devo procedere in questo modo ?????

E' possibile comunicare ad emerge di non aggiornare a xorg-server-1.3.0-r1 ?????

Esiste un'altra soluzione o devo abbandonare la possibilita' di aggiornare world ??????

Grazie in anticipo per delucidazioni.

----------

## Manwhe

ciao

Nono ho sotto mano la mia gentoo cmq

dovresti mascherare il pacchetto /etc/portage/package.mask "= xorg-server-1.3.0-r1"

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

echo "= xorg-server-1.3.0-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## effeuno

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> echo "= xorg-server-1.3.0-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

 

Ok, faro' cosi'...... ma al prossimo aggiornamento, se per ipotesi world mi chiedesse aggiornamento a xorg-server-1.3.1, dovrei rifare il tutto.

Insomma con la mia scheda video non posso aggiornare, o sbaglio nel ragionamento.

----------

## Manwhe

Una volta mascherato il pacchetto , quella verisone verra' ignorata dall'update di world

----------

## cloc3

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Dopo aver eseguito emerge -vuDn world, e aver fatto l'aggiornamento a xorg-server-1.3.0-r1 mi compare il problema,  che avevo gia' postato,  del logout impossibile sotto xfce4.
> 
> 

 

ho visto il tuo precedente post.

sinceramente toglierei il tag risolto.

quella di mascherare l'attuale xorg mi sembra accettabile solo come soluzione provvisoria, perché potrebbe rivelarsi poco stabile nel tempo. se possibile, ti consiglio di verificare meglio le versioni dei driver che stai utilizzando (xorg-server-1.3 richiederà probabilmente le più recenti) e di cercare eventuali bachi su bugzilla o su google. controlla sia i driver della scheda che eventuali altri driver accessori e leggi i log per cercare eventuali indizi sulla natura del problema.

non si maschera un pacchetto tanto importante solo perché sulla propria installazione non funziona, ma si verifica prima che si tratti realmente di un problema noto che ammette quella come unica soluzione raccomandata.

----------

## Manwhe

domanda da ignorante, 

se maschero il pacchetto "= xorg-server-1.3.0-r1" vuol dire che solo quella versione non viene installata e le sucessive si? oppure e' sbagliata la mask ed e' da considerare "= xorg-server-1.3.0" come versione incluse le varie r?

Ciao

----------

## Onip

@Manwhe

= significa quell'esatta versione, compreso -r?

se vuoi specificare una versione e tutte le eventuali release allora devi usare

~xorg-server-1.3.0

nel man ( di emerge o di portage, boh? ) dovrebbe essere spiegato in dettaglio

----------

## Manwhe

grazie per la delucidazione  :Smile: 

----------

## effeuno

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ......quella di mascherare l'attuale xorg mi sembra accettabile solo come soluzione provvisoria, perché potrebbe rivelarsi poco stabile nel tempo. se possibile, ti consiglio di verificare meglio le versioni dei driver che stai utilizzando (xorg-server-1.3 richiederà probabilmente le più recenti) e di cercare eventuali bachi su bugzilla o su google. controlla sia i driver della scheda che eventuali altri driver accessori e leggi i log per cercare eventuali indizi sulla natura del problema.
> 
> non si maschera un pacchetto tanto importante solo perché sulla propria installazione non funziona, ma si verifica prima che si tratti realmente di un problema noto che ammette quella come unica soluzione raccomandata.

 

Per vedere la versione del driver installato, cosa devo fare?????

Scusa la mia ignoranza, io ho semplicemente fatto emerge -pv xf86-video-siliconmotion ottenendo:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-silixonmotion-1.5.1..... poi ho emerso.

In seconda battuta ho fatto: emerge -pvuDN world ottenedo:

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0-r1....... ho emerso. Qualche consiglio.....

----------

## cloc3

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per vedere la versione del driver installato, cosa devo fare?????
> 
> 

 

```

s939 linux # eix xf86-video-sili

* x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion

     Available versions:  1.4.1 ~1.4.2 1.5.1 {debug}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Silicon Motion video driver

```

oppure navigare /usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion .

a quanto pare la tua è la versione più recente.

allora prova a controllare i log ( /var/log/Xorg.* oppure i log di sistema) o a cercare informazioni altrove. rimane il consiglio di considerare insoddisfacente la soluzione del downgrade  fino alla dimostrazione che non ne esista una migliore.

----------

